# infrarrojo detecta negro mate?



## erc55 (Jun 3, 2011)

hola a todos tengo una duda, creó que escuche no se en donde que el infrarrojo no detecta el negro mate y no se si sera verdad... lo que pasa que estoy en el proyecto de un robot sumo y me gustaría saberlo.
saludos


----------



## foton5 (Jun 19, 2011)

hola.He experimentado mucho con el infrarojo yl es cierto,es el gran fallo que este tiene 
cuando se topa con algo negro mate .


----------



## erc55 (Jun 19, 2011)

ok gracias por el dato me sirvió de mucho


----------



## wacalo (Jun 19, 2011)

Si un cuerpo "emite" radiación infrarroja, no importa el color de su superficie, un sensor infrarrojo la verá, es más un cuerpo con superficie negra mate es el mejor emisor (en cualquier rango del espectro electromagnético). Ahora si lo que se hace es "iluminar" un cuerpo con emisores infrarrojos y luego ver el cuerpo iluminado usando sensores, tendremos un problema porque casi toda la radiación incidente será absorbida y casi nada reflejada.
Saludos


----------



## foton5 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tu respuesta lleva a mi respuesta.Se trata de sensores para un robot,luz infraroja reflejada en una superficie.
el caso es ayudar al compañero en su proyecto concreto, no liarlo mas de lo que ya esta.
saludos.


----------



## hoorus (Jul 11, 2011)

Te recomiendo el sensor infrarrojo QRD 1114, y mira estos sensores son analogicos por lo que te detectan cualquier tipo de color lo que debes hacer es utilizar bien los puertos nalagos del pic, ya que si este es de 8 bits, tendras una respuesta por el sensor entre 0 y 256, siendo el cero el blanco y 256 el negro asi que el negro mate deberia estar por el 230 eso es cuestion de provar nomas....
yo he utilizado estos sensores para seguidores y sumo y no e tenido ningun problema... si tu robot sumo es bastante veloz y se sale de la linea blanca lo que puedes hacer es mandar de la señal del infrerrojo un operacional en modo comparador para que el microte reconozca la señal apenas topa el sensor blanco.... cuañlquier pregunta em la haces...


----------

